# Anybody have specs for an 029 Super?



## litefoot (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm helping a friend with an 029S over the phone. Can anyone give me the displacement, bore and stroke of this saw? Mike Acres site has little info. Is it a clamshell design? Aftermarket p&c kits? Thanks!
Joel


----------



## stipes (Sep 13, 2010)

*Hope this helps..*

http://www.stihlusa.com/stihl_ownersmanuals/STIHL029_039_with_safety_manual.pdf


Page 49 of 90 it detals of what your wanting to find....


----------



## nmurph (Sep 13, 2010)

no AM P/C available. there are AM pistons (meteor among others). i would be watching ebay for 039/390 top-end. a MM does a LOT for those saws.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Sep 13, 2010)

MS-290 top end is a direct replacement for those. The early Supers had better porting and the muffler had a few more ports internally (under the deflector.) The super jugs are better. I would rather run a once-scored 029 Super jug than a new 290 one. Pistons are all the same.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is an aftermarket kit.


http://cgi.ebay.ca/Stihl-029-MS290-...942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item53e14b67ce


----------



## nstueve (Dec 26, 2011)

*sorry to dig up a old thread...*

Hey guys,
I was curious what the difference was between a 029 and 029super?? I know that the 029's had a 45mm and 46mm piston and that 039's have a 49mm piston. So when nmurph referenced "a extra MM" when talking about the 029 super and the 039 was he saying the 029super is a 48mm piston??? I tried the link above to the stihl PDF and it didn't work... Just wanted to know the difference whether it be bore or stroke?

The OP is right there is nothing on Acres and considering how common these saws are I'd think it would be information highly saught after. 

Thanks guys!
Nathan


----------



## kr5258 (Dec 26, 2011)

MM = Muffler Mod

View attachment 213425


View attachment 213440


----------



## nstueve (Dec 26, 2011)

still can't read the specs from that link... Adobe came up and said file was damaged. 

I should have known that MM was muffler mod... guess my 1 track mind was only thinking about bore and stroke size...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 26, 2011)

nstueve said:


> still can't read the specs from that link... Adobe came up and said file was damaged.
> 
> I should have known that MM was muffler mod... guess my 1 track mind was only thinking about bore and stroke size...



029 Super

Displacement 56.5 CC's (3.45 Cu. in.)
Bore 46 MM
Stroke 34 MM
Idle Speed 2800 RPm


----------



## nstueve (Dec 26, 2011)

wait... I don't get it...

Looking at the link and the last post the 029 and 029 super have the same bore and the same stroke???? that doesn't make any sense! Now if the 029super has the 47mm piston like the MS310 that would make more sense... Sorry I need someone to spell it out for me...


----------



## jus2fat (Dec 26, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> 029 Super
> 
> Displacement 56.5 CC's (3.45 Cu. in.)
> Bore 46 MM
> ...



The 029 is: 

54.1cc (3.3 C.I.) - 13.0 lbs. - 3.7 hp.

This from their 1994 catalog. Sorry..don't know bore and stroke.

J2F


----------



## kr5258 (Dec 26, 2011)

See my post #7 above. Added 029 specs. 029 Super and MS290 are the same.


----------



## jus2fat (Dec 26, 2011)

kr5258 said:


> See my post #7 above. Added 029 specs. 029 Super and MS290 are the same.


How could the specs be the same...with 029 at 51.4cc and the 029S at 56.5cc..??

As I said..I'm reading the 51.4cc right off the 1994 Stihl catalog.

I believe the 029 Super was introduced in 1999..??

J2F


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 26, 2011)

jus2fat said:


> How could the specs be the same...with 029 at 51.4cc and the 029S at 56.5cc..??
> 
> As I said..I'm reading the 51.4cc right off the 1994 Stihl catalog.
> 
> ...



029 is 45mm bore
029 Super is 46mm bore (same as 290)
310 is 47mm bore
039 and 390 are 49mm bore. 
There is no 48mm version of the 1127 series.

All have same stroke.

Does this help? I'm not sure what the question is?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 26, 2011)

nstueve said:


> wait... I don't get it...
> 
> Looking at the link and the last post the 029 and 029 super have the same bore and the same stroke???? that doesn't make any sense! Now if the 029super has the 47mm piston like the MS310 that would make more sense... Sorry I need someone to spell it out for me...



Read post # 9,,,,, that is the specs for the 029 super!!!! I posted them for you because you said you couldnt open the file....

The 029 super and the MS290 are the same Bore/stroke/displacement the MS 290 took the place of the 029 super,,, the regular 029 is just a tad smaller in bore only than the super


----------



## nstueve (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh... ok... For some reason I was thinking that early 029 models were 45mm and later run 029 models were 46mm and that the 029 super was something different beyond that (Kinda like the 024super has the longer stroke of the 026). But reading the last few posts I see the 46mm piston and stroke was common to all the 029supers and ms290 saws, and the 45mm piston belongs to the 029 only. Seems I had some crossed wires in my gord! 

Thanks for spelling it all out for me guys! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 2, 2012)

Saw Dr. said:


> MS-290 top end is a direct replacement for those. The early Supers had better porting and the muffler had a few more ports internally (under the deflector.) The super jugs are better. I would rather run a once-scored 029 Super jug than a new 290 one. Pistons are all the same.



+1 for me here! Now wonder they call him the DOC!


----------



## nmurph (Jan 2, 2012)

The bigger deal with the 029S is the porting...according to Tim. He has posted some pics of the difference of the 029/029S/290 cylinders.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 2, 2017)

Exactly


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jun 2, 2017)

RiverRat2 said:


> Exactly


Haha revisiting an old thread?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 5, 2017)

cus_deluxe said:


> Haha revisiting an old thread?



LOL!!! well I wasnt really intending to, but somebody liked a post I made almost 6 yr ago!!!!!! and I saw it in my alerts so I clicked on it and here I am!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Actually I have a really clean 029 Super that I hope the cylinder cleans up on,,, they are cool because they don't have flippy caps !!!! Just saying!!!


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jun 5, 2017)

Haha yep, i like the old school screw caps on these with the the orange on the cap.


----------

